# Coilovers on the TTRS - Questions



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

So as I get ready for the Summer, I am investigating what summer wheels I will want to get and during this process I have started thinking about the stance of the car.

In the past on my S4 I just used H&R Springs and I loved the stance of it, but it made for a very rough ride.

So I have thought about going with coilovers for the TTRS but with that it has raised some questions for me.

1. Why do I see some people going with the magna-ride delete? Why would you delete the ability to turn that on or off? One of the things I love about the magna-ride is that I can ride around in sport mode when it is just me in the car but when my GF is in the car I can turn it off and give it a smoother ride for her. As much as I love to watch her breasts bounce up and down, it is not exactly comfortable for her on some of these rough MN roads.

2. I know this may differ from brand to brand, but in general.. how rough is the ride compared to the stock setup? On a scale of 1-10 on how rough a ride is, if the Stock Non-Sport mode was a 3 and the Stock Sport Mode was a 7, where in general would a set of coilovers be? (I know that the springs on my S4 would have been about an 7-8). 

3. What are some of the advantages or disadvantages for going with coilovers over the stock setup? Obviously an advantage is the Stance.. but what are others (plus or negative)? 

Sorry, I do not have much experience with Coilovers and I want to make sure that I do not make a decision that I will regret later, especially since they cost so much to get.

I understand that a lot of this will be just personal opinion and I am ok with that

Thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

croman44 said:


> 1. Why do I see some people going with the magna-ride delete? Why would you delete the ability to turn that on or off? One of the things I love about the magna-ride is that I can ride around in sport mode when it is just me in the car but when my GF is in the car I can turn it off and give it a smoother ride for her. As much as I love to watch her breasts bounce up and down, it is not exactly comfortable for her on some of these rough MN roads.


Coilovers include both springs and dampers so they replace the magride dampers. If you want to keep the switchable functionality of magride then you're limited to replacing the springs. The Eibach spring kit may be a less aggressive drop and softer ride than the H&R springs if those are too stuff.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Coilovers include both springs and dampers so they replace the magride dampers. If you want to keep the switchable functionality of magride then you're limited to replacing the springs. The Eibach spring kit may be a less aggressive drop and softer ride than the H&R springs if those are too stuff.




Does Eibach or H&R make springs for the magride TT's...or TTRS in particular?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> Does Eibach or H&R make springs for the magride TT's...or TTRS in particular?


AFAIK they both have springs for the RS that are magride compatible.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I have had H&R springs and now have KW V3 coilovers on my TT-RS. I much prefer the ride of the KW's, click the links below for more info.

Coilover thread:
TT-RS KW V3 Coilovers

Lots of pics of my TT-RS with H&R Springs:
TT-RS H&R Springs

My impressions of the H&R springs with stock mag-ride shocks: It feels better than stock, just as comfy without the floatiness when not in sport mode, mag ride still works, no issues at all. 

Eibach also makes a set of springs. Look up the model for the TTS, they will work with the TT-RS. These H&R's are the same model for the US TTS, but all the Euro TT-RS guys have been running them without issues. I did find one euro TT-RS running on Eibach springs, but no real review info about the setup. The Eibach spring is slightly less of a drop, with slightly more forward rake.

Here is the TTS/TT-RS spring model info. FYI - These lowering spec's are for the TTS. I think the TT-RS is lower than the TTS stock, so maybe subtract .2 from each of these to get lowering info for TT-RS?? Somebody buy the Eibachs, install and post some pics. I would be really interested to see the ride height. I have Eibachs on my wife's A3 and love them!!!

H&R:
Part # 29102-2
Front: 1.3
Rear: 1.2

Eibach:
Part # 1597.140
Front: 1.0 in
Rear: 0.8 in

Current pic of my car on KW coilovers and 19x9 et42 Forgestar CF5 wheels:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

You're running 19x9 with et42 and lowered? How's that possible without massive rubbing? I thought anything more agreesive than et50 on 19x9 wheel was hit and miss on rubbing even on stock height. Yours looks positively awesome, I'm just stunned at the wheel spec.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

a good quality coilover set will give you a more comfortable ride with better handling characteristics than stock. i'd done both StasisMS on my old RS4 and KWv3 on my last E92M3 with impressive results. in addition to the ability to height adjust to your preference a good quality shock can be adjustable for compression and rebound. you will obviously lose the ability to "change on the fly" of stock but you'll be able to select your own compr/reb settings rather than what audi thinks you need.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> a good quality coilover set will give you a more comfortable ride with better handling characteristics than stock. i'd done both StasisMS on my old RS4 and KWv3 on my last E92M3 with impressive results. in addition to the ability to height adjust to your preference a good quality shock can be adjustable for compression and rebound. you will obviously lose the ability to "change on the fly" of stock but you'll be able to select your own compr/reb settings *rather than what audi thinks you need. *


Agree with your comments apart from that in red - assuming that is directed at the MagneRide damper. The damper is semi-active, and a vey good one at that due to its reaction time...think of the BWI MagneRide technology as being on-par to the Audi-Stronic box...pretty damn quick at reacting to a change...! So here the arguments about compression or rebound is a non-starter...it does those better than most premium C/O kit out there...I know because I looked at all of them prior to keeping MagneRide.

The MagneRide dampers on the fronts are good to a spring rate of 44Nm (250Ibs) and that is more than stiff enough for all but a race setup and if you know how to calculate wheel rates you will understand why.

The MagneRide dampers on the rears, well, I have 110Nm (628Ibs) springs on mine and it rides as soft as the OEM springs and softer than the Eibach 44Nm (250Ibs) springs I used to have...actually, I had 500Ibs all of last year before the 628Ibs and that was softer riding than the Eibach 250Ibs springs...yep, it is shocking indeed...!

As I say, your last comment in red is simply untrue.



_CLAIM TO FAME:_ 
I have done more with/to MagneRide on the Audi TT 8J platform than anyone else working closely with BWI and Eibach (_also briefly with Ohlin UK_)...and your last comment is misplaced though not entirely your fault, I was of a similar opinion once though not now and a few testers of the MSS kit I have developed who are also regulars on here will share their 1st-hand experiences with the changes we have done in due course.


*Some quick points to note...:*
- Fundamentally, there is nothing wrong with the MagneRide dampers compared to other semi-active or passive dampers IF you are not using the car in a race condition.

- the reaction times of the MagneRide dampers to changing road surface is more than adequate for all but the very roughest roads...and am talking roads that may be simply not suited to anything that is not at SUV ride height anyway.

- what lets the MagneRide dampers down is the poorly matched OEM springs and the half-hearted efforts of the aftermarket spring kits mainly from Eibach and H&R...these kits were simply 'pulled' together to lower the car...and stiffen the chassis somewhat. They are best described as short term measures which most users move on quickly anyway...so they are a waste of money imho...!

- The main issue with the OEM and aftermarket springs are on the rear axle...these are simply too soft for track and too stiff in the MagneRide Sports mode for streets...and there is currently nothing on the market to help you *IF* you wish to retain the MagneRide functionality...though that will change soon.

For the time I have looked at an alternative solution and still keep the MagneRide functionality - since Sept 2011 - I have come to the above conclusion which ultimately led me to develop a kit. My signature gives a clue of what I have developed. In time to come there will be more info to share from current testers. 


*For now*, your option should you want to retain MagneRide functionality for use on track or spirited driving are as follows...;
- FRONT Geo changes...as much negative camber on the fronts and '*0*' TOE setting. Swap tyres every 5k miles to minimise wear on inside of the fronts.

- REAR Geo changes...leave it as OEM as that works very well and should keep tyre wear to minimal.

The above simple change gives better turn-in; throws a little oversteer in to the mix and makes car handle well to play on track and have fun on streets. Ohh, it is also the most *cost effective* mod you can do to improve handling.


*NEXT*...you get to spend as much as you desire...
- Widen front track by 10mm per corner.
- Add front bushes anti-lift kit from SuperPro...gives you ability to dial-in more negative Camber.
- Fit 275 section tyres all round...though rear fender may need some work as the tyres may rub...it did for me...!
- Fit RSB and have it on stiff settings (personally, I really like the specs of the 034Motorsport part though I have H&R). OEM front ARB is more than adequate.
- Play around with tyre pressures especially on the rears - I used to go as high as 30PSI on rears to get the rear axle rotating though my tyres wore out in the middle however I swapped tyres every 5k miles to even things out...still managed 15k miles from a set of PS2, easily.

All of the above will get you results - however you will still not have the other tools that a C/O kit offers thus ride height adjustment for setting rake, lowering the car to an optimum ride height or corner balancing the car to get the car working as a whole.

Happy to put more info your way for you to digest in regards to MagneRide or the MSS kit I developed - just send me email at [email protected]. 

William


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You're running 19x9 with et42 and lowered? How's that possible without massive rubbing? I thought anything more agreesive than et50 on 19x9 wheel was hit and miss on rubbing even on stock height. Yours looks positively awesome, I'm just stunned at the wheel spec.


Agreed it does look awesome ! My money is on less than OEM spec tire width and am guessing 235's ...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Agreed it does look awesome ! My money is on less than OEM spec tire width and am guessing 235's ...


Most likely rolled front fenders and trimmed bumper clips inside the rear wheel wells.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

996cab said:


> Agree with your comments apart from that in red - assuming that is directed at the MagneRide damper. The damper is semi-active, and a vey good one at that due to its reaction time...think of the BWI MagneRide technology as being on-par to the Audi-Stronic box...pretty damn quick at reacting to a change...! So here the arguments about compression or rebound is a non-starter...it does those better than most premium C/O kit out there...I know because I looked at all of them prior to keeping MagneRide.
> 
> The MagneRide dampers on the fronts are good to a spring rate of 44Nm (250Ibs) and that is more than stiff enough for all but a race setup and if you know how to calculate wheel rates you will understand why.
> 
> ...


William, I just wanted to say thank you for sharing your knowledge with your suspension upgrades. I for one have taking some of your advice with the geo settings and tire pressures and noticed a big difference in the handling and reduction in understeer. I look forward to possibly purchasing your spring upgrade kit once your testing is complete. Seems like a great idea to keeping and improving the MagneRide. I assume the springs will lower the car some?

Dave


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You're running 19x9 with et42 and lowered? How's that possible without massive rubbing? I thought anything more agreesive than et50 on 19x9 wheel was hit and miss on rubbing even on stock height. Yours looks positively awesome, I'm just stunned at the wheel spec.


Tires are 255/30/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. They run wide, especially in this size. The tread width/section width of this tire in this size is comparable to some 275/30 tires. My fenders are rolled up front and rears have the bumper clips ground down; fender liner trimmed all around as well. Still some rubbing in the rear only, but not too much. I am going to step down to 245/35 Michelin Pilot Super Sports, which run wide as well. If the wheels were maybe 3-5mm higher in offset, I think it would be completely rub free with this wide of a tire.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Optimus812 said:


> William, I just wanted to say thank you for sharing your knowledge with your suspension upgrades. I for one have taking some of your advice with the geo settings and tire pressures and noticed a big difference in the handling and reduction in understeer. I look forward to possibly purchasing your spring upgrade kit once your testing is complete. Seems like a great idea to keeping and improving the MagneRide. I assume the springs will lower the car some?
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the kind words and always happy to share my experience as we all do here...which I guess is why we all come here.

MSS lowers fronts by 15mm and rears by up to 20mm over a UK spec TT-RS. 

Drop me a line at [email protected] and I will add you to a mailing list. In due course I will approach this forum about Ad Campaign etc when we go to promote MSS.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

If you want proper good quality coilovers then its between AST and Nitron for those who track.

KW V3's are a good street coilover, granted the bilsteins equivelant is meant to be more comfortable


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Poverty said:


> *If you want proper good quality coilovers* then its between AST and Nitron for those who track.
> 
> KW V3's are a good street coilover, granted the bilsteins equivelant is meant to be more comfortable


Jason,
interesting that you are recommending products without 1st hand experience on the said platform...how does that work or is the above just *your opinion*? 

Presumably, the recommendation takes several factors in to consideration...costs; maintenance; driving style; type of use; ride comfort, '_before & after_' direct comparisons... to name but a few?

I think you need to add a few more words than the above statement to substantiate those comments...1st hand experience on the said platform would do for starters...and am not talking about a few minutes drive in a car setup by someone else......am more interested in what work *YOU* have done with AST and Nitron products and which models in their range...there is offcourse a few products so specific models would also be very helpful to those reading your 'recommendation'.

Am afraid without some more '_meat on the bone_', your statement above can only but be put in the '_lack of proof_' bin...unless offcourse you assume that we will all now rush out to buy AST or Nitron based on your _'recommendation'_...hmmm

For reference, take a look at posts #5 and #12 by *bigstu* - lots of details; lots of *facts*; pix; some words...has credibility stamped all over his response...something I always try to do in my posts - see http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5918223-TT-RS-Rear-BBK-review...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Quality as in build quality.

Also I've tried the AST's and they are the only proper front and rear coilover system for these cars in that price bracket.

Are the AST offerings superior to that of bilstein and kw v3's I'd say yes.

As for kw clubsports, they are possibly comparable, I haven't tried them, but what I have found is that alot of the KW agents all say the clubsports are too hard and noisy for everyday use. This isn't a trait of the AST's.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Quality as in build quality.
> 
> Also I've tried the AST's and they are the only proper front and rear coilover system for these cars in that price bracket.
> 
> ...


On that rather definitive response I guess that is it then, we shall all go out and buy AST...!!! Clearly, AST products are superior to the others because you say so...

I had rather stick to more realistic views backed with 1st hand experiences...that always works for me.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

bigstu said:


> Somebody buy the Eibachs, install and post some pics. I would be really interested to see the ride height.


...as requested...;

Eibach Pro-kit which lowered my fronts by 15mm and rears by 10mm. I have since changed this kit though kept same ride height.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Remind me again, what coilovers have you tries William?


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Remind me again, what coilovers have you tries William?


When you can share *any data* I will share *some more*...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

How can you share suspension data unless you have the correct equipment to do so? The only thing we have is laptimes. And even with all your brake mods and super duper spring systems you are down 13 secs a lap around Bedford autodrome to other TTRS who are on stock suspension.

Therefore I'm not sure how you can pass comment on brakes, suspension, or tyres, when your driving out on track is more comparable to that of a Sunday driver on their weekly shop than the average trackday driver. The stock car with you behind the wheel hasn't been pushed, you are wasting your time and money modding something which hasn't reached anywhere near its limits. What requires attention is your driving, you have been offered tuition by a lmp1 race winning driver, make use of it and watch your laptimes tumble. In the meanwhile I don't think you are in a position to give advice


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Poverty said:


> How can you share suspension data unless you have the correct equipment to do so? The only thing we have is laptimes. And even with all your brake mods and super duper spring systems you are down 13 secs a lap around Bedford autodrome to other TTRS who are on stock suspension.
> 
> Therefore I'm not sure how you can pass comment on brakes, suspension, or tyres, when your driving out on track is more comparable to that of a Sunday driver on their weekly shop than the average trackday driver. The stock car with you behind the wheel hasn't been pushed, you are wasting your time and money modding something which hasn't reached anywhere near its limits. What requires attention is your driving, you have been offered tuition by a lmp1 race winning driver, make use of it and watch your laptimes tumble. In the meanwhile I don't think you are in a position to give advice


 Jason,
remember this is not VAGOC - we share our experiences here backed with info such as pix; data (where possible); part numbers etc. These help others make an informed decision. It is what makes forums work and not how much BHP or how fast a lap you can do...we are not here to win a race nor do we get a trophy for being the fastest round a track on fun day out.

Your statement regarding AST, imho, has as yet to be substantiated and am only asking that you do the right thing.

Can we stick to that specific request if you have nothing to hide - it is a simple request so please do the honourable thing here for the good of the masses.

I look forward to that response or call me (you have my number) if you prefer to give over the info in a phone call and I will replay that here.

Am always keen to learn...

William.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

*Testing MSS Sports Plus*

Testing MSS Sports _Plus_. 

Note the stable G-force view during a motorway cruise.

This kit will now go through year-long testing as MSS Sports went through in 2012. So far am pleased to announce that this builds on MSS Sports and maintains ride comfort even with stiffer 628Ibs (110Nm) springs. Actually, I think the Sports _Plus _rides marginally softer.

Passenger is wifey - often hates going in any of my sports cars...managed to convince her here though and she was pleasantly surprised...not a bad start for MSS﻿ Sports _Plus _testing then...!

Enjoy - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2vfUMeSUrw&feature=youtu.be.

*PS*: Apologise for road noise, I have just fitted Video Vbox Lite with two microphones and placement is still work in progress...haha

William


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

996cab said:


> Jason,
> remember this is not VAGOC - we share our experiences here backed with info such as pix; data (where possible); part numbers etc. These help others make an informed decision. It is what makes forums work and not how much BHP or how fast a lap you can do...we are not here to win a race nor do we get a trophy for being the fastest round a track on fun day out.
> 
> Your statement regarding AST, imho, has as yet to be substantiated and am only asking that you do the right thing.
> ...


Jas,
You going to back up your claims? 

Am keen for facts to dictate not 'claims'...! 

Look forward to the facts to support the claims that only AST make 'proper' coilovers for the Audi TT-RS model...big claim just need the facts to back it up...!

....eagerly awaiting the proof...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Is that before or after you substantiate this?

There really is no need to take MagneRide off in favour of a Coilover kit. I have proven this with my developed MSS fitted to my MagneRide equipped Roadster weighing in at 1564kg...and able to compete very well on track - Ohh, the ride home was sweet and comfy....

I see no proof that springs match coilovers.

Eagerly awaiting some facts


----------



## Biler123 (Sep 2, 2017)

*Thank you for information about making the car lower.*

Does anyone have experience with KW Clubsport coilovers with top mount?
Then it will be with magnetic ride delete.


----------



## Biler123 (Sep 2, 2017)

TT RS Coilovers 8.5x19 ET42 Does anyone have experience with lowering TT RS?


----------

